
Engineering offices - winta
https://medium.com/coffee-break/engineering-offices-f931b77c57bd#.5ktsvzirc
======
mattiemass
I work in an open office plan as well. I've also worked in a private office,
and I prefer my current arrangement. But, I know that many do not. Has anyone
had any experience with a hybrid setup with private rooms available when
needed?

